# La touche Euro ?



## fsavoir (1 Mai 2000)

Slt,
J'aimerais savoir où se trouve la touche Euro sur les Portable G3 FireWire (Pismo) avec MacOS .9.0.4 ? Il y a t'il une combinaison de touches ? Un Truc ?

Help me !!!


----------



## steg (3 Mai 2000)

Je pense que la touche Euro est sur ton clavier :
Option(alt) - shit - t ...
Sinon regarde dans le menu pomme l'appli clavier et essaie les combinaison de touches...

Steg


----------

